# Four Lakes Goldens?



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I do not know if I am ready for another dog. I am living in a tiny house with my 21 year-old daughter (who will turn 22 this month); my 93 year-old father; and my 145 pound Newfoundland dog who will turn five in September. It is my father's home and he allowed my daughter and me to bring Griffin in. He has been tripping over him ever since.

As I have participated in this forum for the past year, however, I have been more and more drawn back into the world of Golden Retrievers. They were my first love and the the first dog I chose of my own, once I was married, was a Golden. As I have said in previous threads (forgive me for the repetition if you have read my other threads), my first Golden was named Brit and she was a real peach. She came from the Tigathoes line of dogs started by Torch Flynn and she was very red with a beautiful head. 

I love all dogs, not just Golden Retrievers and not just purebred dogs. My last dog before my Newfoundland was adopted at two years old although he turned out to have AKC papers. (He was a yellow Lab.) My best friend has eight dogs, none of them purebred and several of them wolf hybrids. I love all of them and am close to all of them. However, as I participated in this forum and read about the antics of the Goldens I did feel a lot of nostalgia for one. 

Then seeing the 2014 litter from Four Lakes really did me in! All those beautiful red puppies just seemed to be crying out to me, and I felt connected to them as well. I "knew" Shala from the story of Laura and Sweet Girl's visit to see Danny and Barb. And I saw that Tito had sired the 2013 litter that Abby had had. And I knew Tito from Barb and her threads. 

When I e-mailed Jane at Four Lakes and found out that Tito was the prospective sire for Abby's next litter, I just couldn't think of a better dog to get. So...I am thinking about actually filling out the application. My daughter would be delighted. But my father might kill me.

I do own a large home in Virginia with 2 1/2 acres of land, half of it fenced. I have not lived with my husband, who lives there, in several years however. And my father needs me here in Connecticut. I really don't think I can jump ship. So this shouldn't be a decision undertaken lightly!

Should I jump on this litter? Ask for a red puppy with a beautiful head who is big enough to play with Griffin? (Griffin is gentle as a *lamb*. He is just huge.)

NewfieMom


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What a great picture! My first thought as I read through your post is that you should go for it! BTW, Griffin looks like an absolute sweetheart!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

This grumpy old breeder says you need approval from everyone in the household prior to making the committment on a new pup. Look before you leap.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd love to say go for it, but I'm not sure how your dad would handle the land shark stage. You know your family and your situation. Personally, as close as a Golden stays to its people, I'd say you don't need a big home - just a big heart. With that, you are blessed.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love the picture of Griffin and completely understand your love of the goldens. You need to follow your heart, but I would worry about how stable on your feet your father is and whether he would trip over a young pup. Just some things to think about. My dad tripped over the 6 month old kitty a couple of months back and ended up pretty bruised up.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

MaureenM said:


> What a great picture! My first thought as I read through your post is that you should go for it! BTW, Griffin looks like an absolute sweetheart!


Thank you. Finley is gorgeous as well as an athlete! That's quite an action shot you have there.

NewfieMom


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel. That's my dream litter! Abby is beautiful and I deeply admire Tito and all his talents. But my fiancé would not be happy. That's mostly because we already have to dogs and they get expensive. I think you really need to talk to your dad about it. If he's strongly against it, I'd let him have his way. He's made it all the way to 93 but I doubt he's ready for a puppy. Especially a beautiful field golden.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It is so hard not to say go for it! But I would seriously consider the negative impact on your dad and how that might negatively affect the pup if the household energy is negative or stressed. I would say you should get him on board, come up with a plan of how to manage the pup without bothering him. Does that include xpens, gates, a dog door, etc? Good luck, I can relate to your love of Tito and a repeat of Shala sounds divine. Good luck!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Swampcollie said:


> This grumpy old breeder says you need approval from everyone in the household prior to making the committment on a new pup. Look before you leap.


This is so wise. It really brought me up short. That is a good thing, but it felt terrible. Thank you.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

1oldparson said:


> I'd love to say go for it, but I'm not sure how your dad would handle the land shark stage. You know your family and your situation. Personally, as close as a Golden stays to its people, I'd say you don't need a big home - just a big heart. With that, you are blessed.


Thank you for your kind words, my friend. Sometimes I lose my perspective. I so much wanted what I wanted!!! But, God willing, there will be another litter at another time.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I love the picture of Griffin and completely understand your love of the goldens. You need to follow your heart, but I would worry about how stable on your feet your father is and whether he would trip over a young pup. Just some things to think about. My dad tripped over the 6 month old kitty a couple of months back and ended up pretty bruised up.


Thank you, *Jenn*-

You are right about my father's stability. Griffin is a far greater obstacle than a kitten already. He doesn't have the sense to move when someone wants to get by him and he is absolutely enormous. He loves my father and honors him by sleeping next to the loveseat upon which my father reclines. That means that my father has Griffin to step over every time he wants to get up anyway! If Griffin moves from that spot, he inevitably blocks a doorway.

You have seen it all. Thank you for your sage advice. And I hope your vacation was renewing!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> I know exactly how you feel. That's my dream litter! Abby is beautiful and I deeply admire Tito and all his talents. But my fiancé would not be happy. That's mostly because we already have to dogs and they get expensive. I think you really need to talk to your dad about it. If he's strongly against it, I'd let him have his way. He's made it all the way to 93 but I doubt he's ready for a puppy. Especially a beautiful field golden.


If you, also, want a puppy from that litter you do, indeed, know how I feel! Perhaps we can console each other on having to miss this opportunity, but you are right that this does not appear to be the right moment for me. Thank you for your help, *ArchersMom*.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> It is so hard not to say go for it! But I would seriously consider the negative impact on your dad and how that might negatively affect the pup if the household energy is negative or stressed. I would say you should get him on board, come up with a plan of how to manage the pup without bothering him. Does that include xpens, gates, a dog door, etc? Good luck, I can relate to your love of Tito and a repeat of Shala sounds divine. Good luck!


Thank you for the attempt at innovative solutions, *Linda*. I wish it were possible to solve the problems a puppy would cause with gates and so forth. I think that I was deluding myself, however. I do not think that this household can handle another dog right now, much as I want one.

I appreciate your friendship!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

A pup from that litter would be amazing! You mentioned a house with some land in VA - I may have missed this, but how would that factor into getting and raising a puppy?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Maybe we can campaign together for a repeat breeding in like 3 years


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> It is so hard not to say go for it! But I would seriously consider the negative impact on your dad and how that might negatively affect the pup if the household energy is negative or stressed. I would say you should get him on board, come up with a plan of how to manage the pup without bothering him. Does that include xpens, gates, a dog door, etc? Good luck, I can relate to your love of Tito and *a repeat of Shala sounds divine. *Good luck!


Aw, that's awfully nice! She is, indeed, a dream dog. 

Trust me, I am struggling with this myself! I would love nothing more than a full-blooded younger sister for Shala. My biggest concern is that bringing home a puppy next summer would take away my focus and energy from Shala. I already feel like I don't have as much time as I'd like to field train with her. I don't know how I would do it with a second pup.  And truly, my house is not big enough for two dogs, and I don't have a yard. People tell me two dogs is no harder than one, but I really would worry I would wind up always shortchanging one of them, which would be unfair.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*NewfieMom*, I can understand why you want a Four Lakes Golden, they are beautiful and outstanding. 

I love Sweet Girl's Shala, she's stunning and such a doll.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

CharlieBear80 said:


> A pup from that litter would be amazing! You mentioned a house with some land in VA - I may have missed this, but how would that factor into getting and raising a puppy?


My daydream was that I could return to Virginia and my own house where I would be free to have dogs. It was a stupid, fleeting thought. I cannot leave my father and he would not want to go there with me. Nor could I simply resume family life with my estranged husband who wouldn't want dogs.

Sometimes the totally bizarre reality of my husband living alone for years in a huge house-a 5 or 6 bedroom house depending if you count the bedroom on the lower level-just strikes me!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> Maybe we can campaign together for a repeat breeding in like 3 years


I do not know how old Abby will be then and what the rules on breeding her would be. She's been having puppies for a couple of years already now, and is going to have more next year! I bet Tito would be up for it, however! I love Tito! They do make dreamy puppies together. (So did Abby and Magic.) 

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Aw, that's awfully nice! She is, indeed, a dream dog.
> 
> Trust me, I am struggling with this myself! I would love nothing more than a full-blooded younger sister for Shala. My biggest concern is that bringing home a puppy next summer would take away my focus and energy from Shala. I already feel like I don't have as much time as I'd like to field train with her. I don't know how I would do it with a second pup.  And truly, my house is not big enough for two dogs, and I don't have a yard. People tell me two dogs is no harder than one, but I really would worry I would wind up always shortchanging one of them, which would be unfair.


On the one hand, I don't know how you could pass up the opportunity. On the other hand, I can see why: you are already totally fulfilled. You _*have* _the dream dog. What more could you possibly get?

Shala is simply perfect!

NewfieMom


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *NewfieMom*, I can understand why you want a Four Lakes Golden, they are beautiful and outstanding.
> 
> I love Sweet Girl's Shala, she's stunning and such a doll.





NewfieMom said:


> On the one hand, I don't know how you could pass up the opportunity. On the other hand, I can see why: you are already totally fulfilled. You _*have* _the dream dog. What more could you possibly get?
> 
> Shala is simply perfect!
> 
> NewfieMom


These are such nice posts, thank you. The credit goes to Jane and Barb who knew these two dogs would make great puppies together. And then Jane, who raises them up for 8 weeks, picks the perfect puppy for each of her new puppy people.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Aw, that's awfully nice! She is, indeed, a dream dog.
> 
> Trust me, I am struggling with this myself! I would love nothing more than a full-blooded younger sister for Shala. My biggest concern is that bringing home a puppy next summer would take away my focus and energy from Shala. I already feel like I don't have as much time as I'd like to field train with her. I don't know how I would do it with a second pup.  And truly, my house is not big enough for two dogs, and I don't have a yard. People tell me two dogs is no harder than one, but I really would worry I would wind up always shortchanging one of them, which would be unfair.


Oh my, I am on track for the same thing with Pearl, getting her a little buddy next year. We had an opportunity with a local breeder to get a pup now (they are going to their new homes today) and I passed because of this amazing girl we have now, and I don't want to change the relationship. Lila loves her and plays a lot, but is still a lot older and a bit crankier. Our plan is to get a pup next year, preferably the fall. Unfortunately Pearl's litter was the last for the mama, and the breeder is actually retiring. There is a full brother who is on track to get his Ca CH but who knows if he will be bred. And now to get a pup it would have to be from a US bitch, with the stupid rules. If I could get a full sister for Pearl I'd do it in a heartbeat, even today! Two dogs is actually easier than one, because they entertain each other so much. If not having a yard with one dog works, not having a yard with 2 dogs will work too. :wave:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Oh my, I am on track for the same thing with Pearl, getting her a little buddy next year. We had an opportunity with a local breeder to get a pup now (they are going to their new homes today) and I passed because of this amazing girl we have now, and I don't want to change the relationship. Lila loves her and plays a lot, but is still a lot older and a bit crankier. Our plan is to get a pup next year, preferably the fall. Unfortunately Pearl's litter was the last for the mama, and the breeder is actually retiring. There is a full brother who is on track to get his Ca CH but who knows if he will be bred. And now to get a pup it would have to be from a US bitch, with the stupid rules. If I could get a full sister for Pearl I'd do it in a heartbeat, even today! Two dogs is actually easier than one, because they entertain each other so much.* If not having a yard with one dog works, not having a yard with 2 dogs will work too*. :wave:


 You're a bad influence!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I loved this thread! It really brings home how we balance our love of our dogs with conflicting needs of other people in our lives. NewfieMom, I wish you the best of luck with your father. Taking care of an aging parent is not easy (and I only am the back-up for my parents - - not full-time like you are). You do have a wonderful dog already and when the time is right you will know. Being a responsible pet owner is when you realize you may need to defer on a "want" you have right now. It's not easy to be responsible all the time, that's for sure!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> You're a bad influence!!


I'm glad *Linda* was. Someone had to be! 

NewfieMom, hoping Shala gets a little sister


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

jennretz said:


> I loved this thread! It really brings home how we balance our love of our dogs with conflicting needs of other people in our lives. NewfieMom, I wish you the best of luck with your father. Taking care of an aging parent is not easy (and I only am the back-up for my parents - - not full-time like you are). You do have a wonderful dog already and when the time is right you will know. Being a responsible pet owner is when you realize you may need to defer on a "want" you have right now. It's not easy to be responsible all the time, that's for sure!


Thanks for the kind words and the pep talk, *Jenn*! You certainly know about which you speak! Sometimes being a daughter or a pet owner is like being a mother: you just have to come last. Luckily I am an old hand at being a mother :wave:. You are very sweet. Thanks again!

NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> I'm glad *Linda* was. Someone had to be!
> 
> NewfieMom, hoping Shala gets a little sister


Hahaha, I am Laura, but you can call me anything you like


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> Hahaha, I am Laura, but you can call me anything you like


Je m'excuse! I have been calling you, "Linda" for a while. I had remembered (incorrectly) that your username was lhowemt because you were Linda Howe from Montana. Bad memory. I apologize!

NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

No worries, juzt don't call me late for diner!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

NewfieMom. I feel your pain. I wish I could get an Abby/Tito pup myself. Those two make mighty fine babies . I love Shala. She's a special little girl. It would be wonderful to get a pup like her. We had our Echo and Maddie together for ten years and it was great having two dogs. I didn't find it to be much more work. But I do agree that your Dad would have to be on board. ....fun to think puppies


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*NewfieMom*



*Laura* said:


> NewfieMom. I feel your pain. I wish I could get an Abby/Tito pup myself. Those two make mighty fine babies . I love Shala. She's a special little girl. It would be wonderful to get a pup like her. We had our Echo and Maddie together for ten years and it was great having two dogs. I didn't find it to be much more work. But I do agree that your Dad would have to be on board. ....fun to think puppies


I pretty much ditto what Laura said. Your Dad would have to be on board first and I can relate to people tripping over dogs-that can be a concern. Your Newfie is absolutely GORGEOUS. I would love to hug him! When the time is right, you will get your Golden! I adopted my Tucker from this forum.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks so much, **Laura** and *Karen*, for responding to me personally. I already went through the discussion of whether I should get a puppy now and agreed with cooler heads that I should not. Yet each new litter of puppies and each announcement of a special litter coming up seems to call to me. It is a bit reminiscent of when I really got a bad case of baby fever-which wasn't until I was in my late 30's when my best friend had her baby. I had always loved babies and always expected to be a mother, but had always been willing to put off motherhood...until then. Then baby fever hit with a vengeance. I am not saying that I plan to_ act_ on my puppy fever. On the contrary, I will _not_. I am just saying that each litter of puppies tugs at me!

Thanks again!

NewfieMom


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*NewfieMom*



NewfieMom said:


> Thanks so much, **Laura** and *Karen*, for responding to me personally. I already went through the discussion of whether I should get a puppy now and agreed with cooler heads that I should not. Yet each new litter of puppies and each announcement of a special litter coming up seems to call to me. It is a bit reminiscent of when I really got a bad case of baby fever-which wasn't until I was in my late 30's when my best friend had her baby. I had always loved babies and always expected to be a mother, but had always been willing to put off motherhood...until then. Then baby fever hit with a vengeance. I am not saying that I plan to_ act_ on my puppy fever. On the contrary, I will _not_. I am just saying that each litter of puppies tugs at me!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> NewfieMom


NewfieMom

I sure can relate with the tug-I'm that way about adopting!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> I sure can relate with the tug-I'm that way about adopting!


So was I. That's how I got my daughter! (Here she is at seven weeks when I took possession of her in Colombia.)

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Newfiemom, she is beautiful!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Sally's Mom said:


> Newfiemom, she is beautiful!


Thank you. She is 22 now. Her photo, with our Newfoundland, is on the first page of this thread. I didn't want to misrepresent what I was posting!

NewfieMom :wave:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Aw, those pictures of yoir daughter are wonderful!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That's really great that you adopted. I really wanted to have children, but my husband already had his two when we met. They were already teenagers and he wasn't up for another go round. So I got two pups instead!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*God Bless The U.S.A.!*



lhowemt said:


> Aw, those pictures of yoir daughter are wonderful!


Thanks, *Laura*. I have about 20 million of them. When I went into a file on the computer to pick one to post it was hard to decide which one to put up! Nowadays when American citizens adopt an infant the child is automatically granted citizenship, but that wasn't true in 1992. So our daughter was legally our daughter in 1992, but was a Colombian citizen. I had to get her a Colombian passport and a visa from the American embassy to allow her to enter the United States. At four months of age she became a naturalized United States citizen. I have one really cute photo of her at elementary school age in an American flag sweater. A few years before 9/11 when we all lost our innocence. I'll post that one, too. Never let it be said that I'm not a proud mom!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

jennretz said:


> That's really great that you adopted. I really wanted to have children, but my husband already had his two when we met. They were already teenagers and he wasn't up for another go round. So I got two pups instead!


We each make our families in our own way, *Jenn*. My dogs have always been a part of my family, too. And if I had step-children I would certainly want to have a relationship with them. My great-nephew is like a son to me. At my niece's wedding on August 2 he and I danced to the Father/daughter Mother/son dance started by my brother and his daughter, the bride! Families come in all shapes and sizes!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*deb*



NewfieMom said:


> So was I. That's how I got my daughter! (Here she is at seven weeks when I took possession of her in Colombia.)
> 
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


Deb:

Oh my God, your daughter is just beautiful! Hard to believe she's 22, right?

Here's the pic of she and your Newfie! She is beautiful!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-breeder-puppy/311281-four-lakes-goldens.html


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

*Thank You, Karen!*



Karen519 said:


> Deb:
> 
> Oh my God, your daughter is just beautiful! Hard to believe she's 22, right?
> 
> ...


Thank you, *Karen*. Yes, she just turned 22 a few days ago. Since I had nothing to do with her physical appearance, I often agree with people who say she is beautiful. If I were her _biological_ mother, I would have to be more self-effacing! But I still very much appreciate your kind words. :wave:

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a silly thing and I know a lot of people won't agree with me, but I always hated it when people would tell me, in front of my daughter, how cute/beautiful/gorgeous she is. I would always respond with something like, "she IS, but more importantly she's very smart and a wonderful person!" I never wanted her to evaluate her self worth based on looks.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> This is a silly thing and I know a lot of people won't agree with me, but I always hated it when people would tell me, in front of my daughter, how cute/beautiful/gorgeous she is. I would always respond with something like, "she IS, but more importantly she's very smart and a wonderful person!" I never wanted her to evaluate her self worth based on looks.


I agree too. While it is wonderful to be told you are attractive (little boys do get it too), it is nice to see some comments about something other than physical appearance. I like that this issue is getting more awareness.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> This is a silly thing and I know a lot of people won't agree with me, but I always hated it when people would tell me, in front of my daughter, how cute/beautiful/gorgeous she is. I would always respond with something like, "she IS, but more importantly she's very smart and a wonderful person!" I never wanted her to evaluate her self worth based on looks.


I completely understand the statement you were making, Barb, and as a feminist I agree that it is a positive one for women to hear.

I do not respond the same way, however. If someone says something complimentary about my daughter's appearance in front of her, I merely say, "Thank you". I would feel uncomfortable saying more, as if I were tooting my own horn, so to speak.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> I agree too. While it is wonderful to be told you are attractive (little boys do get it too), it is nice to see some comments about something other than physical appearance. I like that this issue is getting more awareness.


Of course it is nice to be complimented on things besides looks! If I see a child has done something creative with leggos or has accomplished something by reading or playing a game, I _always_ strive to pay attention to what he is doing and recognize the accomplishment. But if one is first making the child's acquaintance or simply seeing his photo, there is a limited amount one can say about his accomplishments! The accomplishments are simply not as apparent as his looks!

One thing I learned many years ago, however, is always to compliment a child on how "tall" he or she is or has become rather than how "big", since some children worry about becoming becoming "big".

NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I often say something about how grown up they are looking, but I hated people saying that to me when I was a kid! We turn into the adults we laughed at as kids, don't we?


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

When our girls were young they would sometimes hear how beautiful they were. If they repeated it at home my husband would reply that "beauty is skin deep but ugly is to the bone". The girls knew that it meant to be a good person is way more important that what they look like. 

To this day I love the expression.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Leslie B said:


> When our girls were young they would sometimes hear how beautiful they were. If they repeated it at home my husband would reply that "beauty is skin deep but ugly is to the bone". The girls knew that it meant to be a good person is way more important that what they look like.
> 
> To this day I love the expression.


What an awesome dad!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> I often say something about how grown up they are looking, but I hated people saying that to me when I was a kid! *We turn into the adults we laughed at as kids, don't we?*


I hate to acknowledge how _very_ true this is!!! :wavey:

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Leslie B said:


> When our girls were young they would sometimes hear how beautiful they were. If they repeated it at home my husband would reply that *"beauty is skin deep but ugly is to the bone".*


That is beautiful. Thank you for sharing it.

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NewfieMom, I have to agree, your daughter is very beautiful. 
I know you must be very proud of her.


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

I haven't checked in on this forum for awhile so I know this thread is a bit old and the decision to wait for a puppy has already been made. I am going to chime in here anyway. I guess I am also one of those "grumpy breeders" who would never approve placing one of my puppies in this situation. No matter how old you are, you are still living in your father's home and need to respect his wishes. The fact that he is 93 is also a bit of an issue. My in laws are 91 & 93 and I can not imagine them in a house with an active Golden puppy. They are quite unstable as it is and to have to try and maneuver around a puppy and a Newfie is a very scary thought. I also don't understand what the mention of a house in VA where your estranged husband who you have mentioned doesn't like dogs has to do with any of this. Just another red flag to me. Yes, I agree this will be a very nice breeding but I really don't think any responsible breeder wwould place a puppy into a situation such as this. Lots of thought and planning goes into breeding and placing a litter of puppies and most of us want to make sure they end up in the best homes we can find. May sound harsh, but just my honest opinion.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

keeperdog said:


> May sound harsh, but just my honest opinion.


I just wanted to let you know that I saw your contribution to this thread, *keeperdog*. If you were the breeder of the litter from which I wanted a puppy and didn't know more about my situation than you do, you would be entitled to information about it...and to make a decision about placing a puppy with me. Since you are *not* the breeder, I am not going to defend myself to you. Your opinion of my worthiness is a bit beside the point. Also more than a bit offensive. And please do not tell me you were just being "honest". As Jane Austen said, "honesty is a much overrated virtue".

NewfieMom


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

And that is your opinion and I respect it.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

keeperdog said:


> I haven't checked in on this forum for awhile so I know this thread is a bit old and the decision to wait for a puppy has already been made. I am going to chime in here anyway. I guess I am also one of those "grumpy breeders" who would never approve placing one of my puppies in this situation. No matter how old you are, you are still living in your father's home and need to respect his wishes. The fact that he is 93 is also a bit of an issue. My in laws are 91 & 93 and I can not imagine them in a house with an active Golden puppy. They are quite unstable as it is and to have to try and maneuver around a puppy and a Newfie is a very scary thought. I also don't understand what the mention of a house in VA where your estranged husband who you have mentioned doesn't like dogs has to do with any of this. Just another red flag to me. Yes, I agree this will be a very nice breeding but I really don't think any responsible breeder wwould place a puppy into a situation such as this. Lots of thought and planning goes into breeding and placing a litter of puppies and most of us want to make sure they end up in the best homes we can find. May sound harsh, but just my honest opinion.


Newfiemom already made that honorable decision, you don't need to cast judgment on a decision that has already been made.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Eowyn said:


> Newfiemom already made that honorable decision, you don't need to cast judgment on a decision that has already been made.


I agree that the judgment seemed a bit harsh (judgmental) for someone who had already made a responsible decision. Perhaps that was not the intent and things get lost in translation with electronic communication.

Jenn


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Note to Keeperdog: It is unfortunate that you feel the need to go after someone who is obviously a huge dog-lover and who is also living with and caring for a very elderly parent. I have been there with the very elderly parent thing now for several years and it's a rough road -- my almost-90 year old dad died this past year and my 89 year old mom is currently living at home with assistance. NewfieMom contacted me saying she loved the photos of this past summer's litter that I had posted on GRF, that she wanted a golden puppy, and asking for a puppy application which I emailed to her. After thinking about it further and discussing it with the kind and helpful people here on GRF, she decided that now was not the time for her to get a puppy. She did not send the puppy application back to me so I did not know anything about her living situation until I read about it on GRF. I had not agreed to sell her a puppy. But I don't automatically reject buyers on certain criteria, like not living in a house or having a fenced yard. I do turn some buyers down but let them know right away, not at the last minute which is such a huge disappointment. Hey, we all love Goldens! I don't see the need to make other Golden lovers feel bad.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Jane, You are lucky you are several states away or I would be throwing myself upon you and hugging you in a very embarrassing way! Thank you so very much for your kind defense! You are a true angel to say such lovely things about my situation. I cannot tell you how much I appreciate it! I would cry if I weren't so happy! You are a real friend.

I hope that one day my living situation settles down and allows me to fill out one of your applications. There is no one from whom I would rather get a dog...although I have become quite enamoured of Linda's Miss Pink!!! ;-)

Big hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't want to think about how many times I've expressed interest in a litter/dog/breed/breeder. Rarely does it go all the way through to having a new dog in my house. Most of the time it's just wishful thinking that I already know won't go anywhere. Other times I'm thinking out loud how it will work out and then I come to my senses and realize it's not the time. 

Oh and then there's the time I was convinced it wasn't the time for a new puppy, and I ended up getting my dream dog 

But I'm sure glad I've never had a breeder tell me they would never approve me when I hadn't even officially applied for a puppy.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> ...although I have become quite enamoured of Linda's Miss Pink!!! ;-)


Hold on there -- I want Miss Pink!!!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> Hold on there -- I want Miss Pink!!!


Watch out. She's obviously the lead trouble-maker!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

keeperdog said:


> I haven't checked in on this forum for awhile so I know this thread is a bit old and the decision to wait for a puppy has already been made. I am going to chime in here anyway. I guess I am also one of those "grumpy breeders" who would never approve placing one of my puppies in this situation. No matter how old you are, you are still living in your father's home and need to respect his wishes. The fact that he is 93 is also a bit of an issue. My in laws are 91 & 93 and I can not imagine them in a house with an active Golden puppy. They are quite unstable as it is and to have to try and maneuver around a puppy and a Newfie is a very scary thought. I also don't understand what the mention of a house in VA where your estranged husband who you have mentioned doesn't like dogs has to do with any of this. Just another red flag to me. Yes, I agree this will be a very nice breeding but I really don't think any responsible breeder wwould place a puppy into a situation such as this. Lots of thought and planning goes into breeding and placing a litter of puppies and most of us want to make sure they end up in the best homes we can find. May sound harsh, but just my honest opinion.



I struggle to find any reason why you would chime in on this thread. The question was asked, the pitfalls were noted and debated and a decision was made. Under the guise of "honesty" you elected to cast rocks at both the poster and at the breeder. After all, as you note, no "responsible" breeder would put a puppy in such a home. Sad that you could not have kept your opinion to yourself since it served no useful purpose.

After breeding dogs for a decade I have learned a few things about puppy placement. The key ingredient for a successful placement has little to do with the house, the yard, the fence or lack there of, the number of people in the house, or the ownership status of the house. For me, it does come down the person who is buying the dog. Are they dedicated, are they honest about their own abilities, are they educated in dogs and goldens in particular, are they willing to keep training themselves and expand their knowledge, are they committed, do they have the financial resources to do what needs to be done for the dog. These are the questions I ask in my interview.

By the way, we have not had less than 10 dogs in our kennel and home for the last decade and my dad who was in his 80's lived with us for a number of these years. Not one dog knocked him down once. Did it require work to keep the pups and Dad safe? Yes, but he loved the dogs and I know that they brought him comfort and joy in his final days.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Leslie B said:


> After breeding dogs for a decade I have learned a few things about puppy placement. The key ingredient for a successful placement has little to do with the house, the yard, the fence or lack there of, the number of people in the house, or the ownership status of the house. For me, it does come down the person who is buying the dog.


Very well said, thank you. I agree 100%. I also liked what 1oldparson said earlier in this thread, that "you don't need a big home - just a big heart."


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> Very well said, thank you. I agree 100%. I also liked what 1oldparson said earlier in this thread, that "you don't need a big home - just a big heart."


1oldparson is one of those treasures one finds serendipitously in life. For some of us who believe in a power greater than ourselves, we think it is God who brings these people into our lives. He introduced me to some wonderful books and he continues to open windows and shed light on problems for me. He is not the only poster to do so, however. My parents were friends (Quakers). They believe that there is an inner light in _all _people that can be expressed. Whenever I read kind posts here and read of people who have been kind to animals, I see the inner light shining through them. At least that is my personal belief.

I thank all of you who have posted in a gentle, kind spirit.

NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Keeperdog also keep in mind that Newfiemom is also one amongst friends, and each post is a bit of a larger story that can't be seen from just that one post. Or even one thread.


----------

